# Tornado Shelter



## Uk0724

Anybody got one? Looking for ideas.

Been looking at the kind you bolt to the garage floor also. They are basically steel rooms. Are they any good? Advantage would be not having to go outside to get in the shelter.

I never thought of this when I was building my house…


----------



## Ware

We have a concrete shelter in our home, but I think the steel ones are fine if they are built to the FEMA guidelines and properly anchored.


----------



## Bombers

Saw this recently and thought both systems they have are pretty cool without being dead real estate except for maybe once or twice a year. 
https://vortexvaults.com/products/projectstation

Source: check my location :lol:


----------



## tmwebb3

My wife has informed me that we are getting something like those workbench shelters after last weeks storms


----------



## daniel3507

The workbench shelter is a good idea. There are a bunch of different kinds but as long as they are rated by FEMA you will be good. Grandparents have a huge concrete one built into their home that is used as their closet. Will probably look into something like that in our next home. If you have the garage space for the standing steel ones I say go for it. I know a few people with the ones in the garage floor and they complain they have to move a car or can only fit one car in the garage


----------



## Reel_Alabama

I have a 4'x8' steel shelter in the garage. They have smaller ones but this is the smallest that can accommodate a wheel chair (sick father). If you can give up the space, I found this style to be the most accessible and affordable. It is short enough to allow for some storage on top of it. My fear of the in ground garage shelter is drowning. I was concerned there could be too much debris on the door for the hand cranked winch to open it. If the hot water heater is damaged and the water line is running I was concerned it could flood the underground shelter with no way to get out.


----------



## jimbeckel

daniel3507 said:


> The workbench shelter is a good idea. There are a bunch of different kinds but as long as they are rated by FEMA you will be good. Grandparents have a huge concrete one built into their home that is used as their closet. Will probably look into something like that in our next home. If you have the garage space for the standing steel ones I say go for it. I know a few people with the ones in the garage floor and they complain they have to move a car or can only fit one car in the garage


I have the in floor shelter in the garage, it is in the single bay where I store my lawn and garden gear and work on things. I have one of those rubber truck bed mats that lays over the top of it and park my mowers on top of the mat.


----------



## Slim 1938

I have one in my garage. I can park a car over it and still have plenty of room to get in and out. I have a large 2 car garage. So far we like it. I had it installed about 4 years ago. In Texas SPAG will pay a big chunk of it for you.


----------



## berisiw

Uk0724 said:


> Anybody got one? Looking for ideas.
> 
> Been looking at the kind you bolt to the garage floor also. They are basically steel rooms. Are they any good? Advantage would be not having to go outside to get in the shelter.
> 
> I never thought of this when I was building my house…
> 
> 
> epoxy flake flooring washington dc


House we bought has a three car attached garage, home itself is a single story ranch on crawl space foundation. We're not in prime tornado country but we are in general tornado country. Thinking on having one of those storm shelters put into the garage floor. They're usually a pre-fab composite or fiberglass tub often 4' x 6' put into the ground after slab in garage is cut open to size. Metal access door on top secures them. Can typically park over them, car straddling the metal door. Small basic underground shelter for saving life and limb house is hit by tornado. Wondering if anyone here has experience with these?


----------

